# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #59



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The guys debut a hit new summer movie, snowflakes are triggered at Berkeley, Lunch Lady sex, Scotland News and much much more!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-09-10T20_47_58-07_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Woo hoo a mention for Scotland. 
Go on, say Lanarkshire again! 

Try this on your show: http://www.scotlandnow.dailyrecord.co.uk/lifestyle/heritage/how-pronounce-15-most-difficult-4074033

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Woo hoo a mention for Scotland.
> Go on, say Lanarkshire again!
> 
> Try this on your show: How to pronounce the 15 most difficult Scottish place names - Scotland Now
> ...


I'm sure I botched it Fang but what's up with all the creepy old orphanage's killing kids!?!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

It was rife up here. Very strange twist on religion and population control. 
When we watched "The Wicker Man" we thought it was a documentary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What's for lunch? Sloppy Joe's! More mayo, please.









Bloody good show, old chaps.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Bloody good show, old chaps.


Hear, hear!

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Listening now. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice job, guys! Hey Sas, I think I'm having a deja vu moment over the nuns and orphans thing.... Didn't that come out a while ago, like a year or so ago, then there was some kind of retraction and apology.. Now it's out again with several articles on the net. I'm confused. But, yeah, it would make a good scary movie.

Speaking a scary movies, I like those too--especially around Halloween... What are some of your faves? Have you ever seen "The Others" with Nichole Kidman? Ooo, scary.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Nice job, guys! Hey Sas, I think I'm having a deja vu moment over the nuns and orphans thing.... Didn't that come out a while ago, like a year or so ago, then there was some kind of retraction and apology.. Now it's out again with several articles on the net. I'm confused. But, yeah, it would make a good scary movie.
> 
> Speaking a scary movies, I like those too--especially around Halloween... What are some of your faves? Have you ever seen "The Others" with Nichole Kidman? Ooo, scary.


Denton mentioned the same thing. I think the confusion is there was a very similar story out of Ireland not too long ago. The story I was talking about even mentions the case in Ireland.

I have seen The Others. It's been awhile though. Did you know that is a remake? I love scary/horror movies. I have a tradition of watching one per night for the entire month of October.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Denton mentioned the same thing. I think the confusion is there was a very similar story out of Ireland not too long ago. The story I was talking about even mentions the case in Ireland.
> 
> I have seen The Others. It's been awhile though. Did you know that is a remake? I love scary/horror movies. I have a tradition of watching one per night for the entire month of October.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Evil Dead. The first one. Great Halloween movie. The rest are funny.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Denton mentioned the same thing. I think the confusion is there was a very similar story out of Ireland not too long ago. The story I was talking about even mentions the case in Ireland.


 Oh, okay!



> I have seen The Others. It's been awhile though. Did you know that is a remake? I love scary/horror movies.


No, I didn't know that was a remake. I'll look into it...Was the original better?



> I have a tradition of watching one per night for the entire month of October.


Fun! I bet you like roller coasters, too, no?

I hate to admit that I find hurricanes exciting, because that sounds really awful, but I must admit, I do. I think it's just that survival gene kicking in.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Oh, okay!
> 
> No, I didn't know that was a remake. I'll look into it...Was the original better?
> 
> ...


The original The Others was in black and white if I'm not mistaken. Been a long time since I saw that one too so I'm not sure if it is better. I do like roller coasters but it's been awhile since I was on one. I don't think finding hurricanes exciting is bad. I like earthquakes. I think it's the adrenaline rush. Obviously I don't want anyone to get hurt but I do like when they happen.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> The original The Others was in black and white if I'm not mistaken. Been a long time since I saw that one too so I'm not sure if it is better. I do like roller coasters but it's been awhile since I was on one. I don't think finding hurricanes exciting is bad. I like earthquakes. I think it's the adrenaline rush. Obviously I don't want anyone to get hurt but I do like when they happen.


I know! Goodness, I don't ever want anyone hurt nor anyone's property damaged. It's just kind of like a challenge of sorts to be able to get through it unscathed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey! Don't want to listen? Turn off the sound but let it play! We plug this site, big time.

Afraid of lining our pockets? We don't ask for money or have ads. 

The more more plays and downloads, the higher we get on podomatic ratings, and the more people hear about this place.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Hey! Don't want to listen? Turn off the sound but let it play! We plug this site, big time.
> 
> Afraid of lining our pockets? We don't ask for money or have ads.
> 
> The more more plays and downloads, the higher we get on podomatic ratings, and the more people hear about this place.


Denton. You can't moan. You turned down a monetary contribution to your podcast. 

Fang

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Denton. You can't moan. You turned down a monetary contribution to your podcast.
> 
> Fang
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


I ain't moaning, and I appreciate you.

We'll think about taking money when we feel the product is worth it.


----------

